# i'll pay or trade wood for turned spheres out of my wood



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 5, 2019)

i have some figured eucalyptus, dry, that i would like some approximately 2" to 3" spheres turned out of. they would need to be fairly well sanded but i'll do the finish. i am willing to pay shipping both ways and pay for the turnings or trade wood for the turnings. attached are some blanks pictures

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 6, 2019)

@barry richardson


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 6, 2019)

I can do it if no one else is willing, but am pretty busy these days, might take a while.....


----------



## DKMD (Oct 6, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> If can do it if no one else is willing, but am pretty busy these days, might take a while.....



Same story with me... happy to do it, but it’s unlikely to happen fast.


----------



## ClintW (Oct 6, 2019)

Build a sphere jig, they seem fairly simple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mlyle (Oct 12, 2019)

@ClintW 
Do you have plans for a sphere jig????

Mlyle


----------



## jasonb (Oct 12, 2019)

Mlyle said:


> @ClintW
> Do you have plans for a sphere jig????
> 
> Mlyle


1st pic is the plan I used to make mine. 2nd pic is the one I made.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 12, 2019)

jasonb said:


> 1st pic is the plan I used to make mine. 2nd pic is the one I made.
> 
> View attachment 172872
> 
> View attachment 172873


damn useful it you know your way around a lathe and own good turning tools


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 12, 2019)

still no takers?


----------



## ClintW (Oct 12, 2019)

@Mlyle No plans yet. Have seen ones like @jasonb posted. Hoping to build one someday. Would be useful for lots of projects.


----------



## jasonb (Nov 4, 2019)

vegas urban lumber said:


> still no takers?


@vegas urban lumber any takers yet? If not my schedule is clearing up and should be able to help if still needed.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 4, 2019)

what kind of price per for 3 o 4 inch sphere's out of my material, i'll pay shipping both ways


----------



## jasonb (Nov 4, 2019)

vegas urban lumber said:


> what kind of price per for 3 o 4 inch sphere's out of my material, i'll pay shipping both ways


How about I am make them up and if you are happy, just send some wood of your choosing in return?


----------



## Mlyle (Nov 5, 2019)

how many do you need?


----------



## Mlyle (Nov 5, 2019)

what are the sizes of your eucalyptus?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 5, 2019)

have the euc in blocks and slabs, several logs that could be milled to size. looking for 20 to 30 spheres


----------



## jasonb (Nov 5, 2019)

vegas urban lumber said:


> have the euc in blocks and slabs, several logs that could be milled to size. looking for 20 to 30 spheres


20 to 30  even with a jig that will take some time. When are these needed by?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 5, 2019)

no deadline


----------



## Mlyle (Nov 5, 2019)

send me enough to make two spheres.....

a 4 in sphere would have to be at least 6.5 x 6.5

a 3" sphere would need to be 5 .5 x 5.5 i think...


----------



## Mlyle (Nov 5, 2019)

These were the last 2 spheres I turned


----------



## Mlyle (Nov 5, 2019)

let me know and I will send you my info in conversation


----------



## Mlyle (Nov 5, 2019)

So what are you gonna do with 20 to 30 spheres

maybe like a Dale Chihuly exhibition!!!!!!!

cool


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 5, 2019)

Mlyle said:


> send me enough to make two spheres.....
> 
> a 4 in sphere would have to be at least 6.5 x 6.5
> 
> a 3" sphere would need to be 5 .5 x 5.5 i think...


5 and 6" squares are rare, but possible. why so much loss/waste


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 5, 2019)

Mlyle said:


> So what are you gonna do with 20 to 30 spheres
> 
> maybe like a Dale Chihuly exhibition!!!!!!!
> 
> cool


want to sell some and have some for myself, also need a calling card to get the attention of local tree cutters who seem to forget i pay way better than firewood prices for some logs, and certainly better than the fact that most of them pay 50$ ton to dump their wood


----------



## jasonb (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm game to get them turned out. Would be a fun challenge. Here is an example of a 4" DIW sphere I did awhile back.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 5, 2019)

jasonb said:


> I'm game to get them turned out. Would be a fun challenge. Here is an example of a 4" DIW sphere I did awhile back.
> 
> View attachment 173817


nice work

pm me with a price, and help me understand block dimensions versus end resultant size sphere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mlyle (Nov 5, 2019)

@jasonb beautiful sphere!!!

@vegas urban lumber ......Jasonb turns a beauty of a sphere.

as far as the waste when turning a sphere there is at least an inch
on each end needed just to hold the block of timber while it is
being turned.
you can watch a YouTube video of a sphere being turned by
wyomingwoodturner or other pro turners 
just google woodturning a sphere.

i hate to waste wood....i put all my shavings in my garden makes for a more colorful garden....as i am turning a purpleheart platter
now for my sis for xmas.

we could shoot for 2" and 3" spheres if you like. ...


----------



## Mlyle (Nov 5, 2019)

@jasonb 

Can you comment on the size of a piece of timber you started with to turn on the 4" piece you turned?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 5, 2019)

Mlyle said:


> @jasonb
> 
> Can you comment on the size of a piece of timber you started with to turn on the 4" piece you turned?


i think he said 4.5 x 4.5 by about 6.5 long, that creates the hold on the ends

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

